# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Risks COVID vaccines larger than benefits

## Firestarter

For some reason the following analysis of the risk-benefit of the experimental COVID vaccines was deleted, but was reposted on UKcolumn.org.




> Both immunocompetent and vulnerable groups are better protected against variants of SARS-CoV-2 by naturally acquired immunity and by medication than by vaccination.1 
> Efficacy: Covid-19 vaccines lack a viable mechanism of action against SARS-CoV-2 infection of the airways. Induction of antibodies cannot prevent infection by an agent such as SARS-CoV-2 that invades through the respiratory tract.
> (...)
> 
> The risk-benefit calculus is therefore clear: the experimental vaccines are needless, ineffective and dangerous. Actors authorising, coercing or administering experimental COVID-19 vaccination are exposing populations and patients to serious, unnecessary, and unjustified medical risks.
> (...)
> 
> Since vaccine roll-out, COVID-19 incidence has risen in numerous areas with high vaccination rates [36–38]. Furthermore, multiple series of COVID-19 fatalities have occurred shortly after the onset vaccinations in senior homes [39,40].


https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/ban...-of-covid-jabs
(https://archive.is/b5zfA)

----------


## AngryCanadian

I am surprised that most outlets have completely avoided any discussions on vitamins when the Chinese doctors used heavy dose of vit c into the patients during the start at the crisis at least according to a live stream.

----------


## Firestarter

> I am surprised that most outlets have completely avoided any discussions on vitamins when the Chinese doctors used heavy dose of vit c into the patients during the start at the crisis at least according to a live stream.


How could you be "surprised"?
They don't want people healthy, but depending on big pharma, and government "stimulus" cash...

If people eat healthy, they boost their immune system, COVID is no danger, so nobody needs the depopulation vaccines, and the scamdemic is finished!

----------


## Firestarter

Recently the "reputable" Lancet reported that even when we believe the high efficacy rates for the COVID vaccines (as high as 95%), this doesn't mean that they are worth the risk.
The number needed to vaccinate (NNV) to prevent a single case of COVID-19 is (at least): 76 for the Moderna–NIH vaccine, 78 for AstraZeneca–Oxford, 80 for Gamaleya, 84 for J&J, and 117 for the Pfizer–BioNTech vaccine.
Data from the Pfizer vaccine in Israel suggests an NNV of even 217!

The 117 for the Pfizer–BioNTech vaccine means that 117 people have to be jabbed (many with side effects) to prevent a single case of COVID-19.
While a reasonable estimate of the average death rate of COVID-19 is about 0.1%...

That's not even counting that the “reduction” in COVID cases is not a decrease in hospitalisations and death, but a reduction in the number of positive PCR cases, most without (or with only mild) corona symptoms: https://off-guardian.org/2021/06/01/...ing-framework/

----------


## Danke



----------


## Firestarter

According to the Norwegian Health Authorities, the risk of dying from the AstraZeneca COVID vaccine (Vaxzevria) outweigh the risk of COVID-19 for Norwegian people under 65.
They stopped injecting people with Vaxzevria (but continuing injecting Norwegians with other COVID vaccine biochemical weapons): https://archive.is/7fRMP

----------


## Firestarter

The title of the following May 2021 is surprising in that it's coming from the reputable MIT, "_Worse Than the Disease? Reviewing Some Possible Unintended Consequences of the mRNA Vaccines Against COVID-19_" (42 pages long).

The Moderna vaccine demonstrated an absolute risk reduction of a mere 1.1%, while the Pfizer vaccine absolute risk reduction is only 0.7%.

A 2018 publication concluded that "unprecedented" vaccines, like the emergency approved COVID vaccines, are expected to take 12.5 years to develop and have only a 2% probability of getting approved after a proper medical study (including Phase III).

Many aspects of the COVID-19 vaccine development are unprecedented, including "_6. First vaccine to make no clear claims about reducing infections, transmissibility, or deaths_".

The authors make some suggestions to monitor the effects of the vaccines, including: 


> •Studies comparing populations who were vaccinated with the mRNA vaccines and those who were not to confirm the expected decreased infection rate and milder symptoms of the vaccinated group, while at the same time comparing the rates of various autoimmune diseases and prion diseases in the same two populations.


.
With the conclusion (courtesy of MIT).

https://silview.media/2021/07/11/bom...-presstitutes/

----------


## Danke

https://www.bitchute.com/video/8eis92PBd0rD/

----------


## Firestarter

When big pharma uses statistrics to prove the wonderful benefits of the not-properly tested COVID vaccines, this is called "science". But when anti-vaxxers do a similar statistical analysis of the available data, this is called "misinformation", and the information gets censored...
Now I'm NOT saying that the following scientific-looking article is of excellent quality, but as this is mainly caused by lack of good publicly available information on the health of vaccinated people compared to people who remain unvaccinated, it's the best they could do.
It is dubious to compare the NNTV from one source (a large Israeli field study), to the adverse reactions from another source (the Dutch National Register Lareb.nl).


Here's a fact checking, debunking exercise about a controversial peer-reviewed article that was published on 24 June in Vaccines and retracted on 2 July 2021 that "_showed that the COVID-19 vaccine causes two deaths for every three lives it saves_": https://www.politifact.com/factcheck...-claiming-cov/


Best of all I found the full, uncensored paper, see some excerpts...



> We calculated the number needed to vaccinate (NNTV) from a large Israeli field study to prevent one death. We accessed the Adverse Drug Reactions (ADR) database of the European Medicines Agency and of the Dutch National Register (lareb.nl) to extract the number of cases reporting severe side effects and the number of cases with fatal side effects.
> 
> Result: *The NNTV is between 200–700 to prevent one case of COVID-19 for the mRNA vaccine marketed by Pfizer, while the NNTV to prevent one death is between 9000 and 50,000 (95% confidence interval), with 16,000 as a point estimate.* The number of cases experiencing adverse reactions has been reported to be 700 per 100,000 vaccinations. Currently, we see *16 serious side effects per 100,000 vaccinations, and the number of fatal side effects is at 4.11/100,000 vaccinations*. For three deaths prevented by vaccination we have to accept two inflicted by vaccination.
> 
> Conclusions: This lack of clear benefit should cause governments to rethink their vaccination policy.
> (...)
> 
> The risk–benefit ratio looks better if we accept the stronger effect sizes from the phase 3 trials. Using Cunningham’s estimate of NNTV = 12,300, which stems from a non-peer reviewed comment, we arrived at eight deaths prevented per 100,000 vaccinations and, in the best case, 33 deaths prevented by 100,000 vaccinations. Thus, *in the optimum case, we risk four deaths to prevent 33 deaths, a risk–benefit ratio of 1:8. The risk–benefit ratio in terms of deaths prevented and deaths incurred thus ranges from 2:3 to 1:8, although real-life data also support ratios as high as 2:1, i.e., twice as high a risk of death from the vaccination compared to COVID-19, within the 95% confidence limit.*


.
Walach et al. - _The Safety of COVID-19 Vaccinations — We Should Rethink the Policy_ (2021): https://thefatemperor.com/wp-content...the-Policy.pdf
(https://web.archive.org/web/20210707...the-Policy.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

This will probably be blamed on anti-vaxxer misinformation, used as an argument to censor the internet even more!
A poll of 1,715 U.S. not COVID vaccinated adult Americans, shows that more of them think that the vaccines are a greater health risk than even the amazing COVID-19 virus (37% compared to 29%).

They were also asked why they think that the experimental COVID vaccines are too risky:
- Long-term side effects - 37%;
- I don’t trust the government - 17%;
- The vaccines are too new - 16%;
- The FDA hasn’t fully approved the vaccines yet -11%;
- I don’t trust any vaccines - 6%.

When they were allowed to select multiple reasons for why they think the vaccines are a health risk, many of these unvaccinated Americans selected all of the above options (I guess I would too): https://archive.is/yxyFX

----------


## Firestarter

A study of only only 257 cases (of these only 25 girls) of hospitalisation from myocarditis (heart problems) caused by the COVID vaccines in children aged 12-17 in VAERS (that underestimate the true amount of adverse reactions), found that the risks from the COVID vaccines for boys (for this adverse reaction alone) are much higher than from COVID.

The risk of heart complications from the COVID vaccines in this study is:
162.2 per million for boys 12-15 years.
94.0 per million for boys 16-17 years.
13.4 per million for girls 16-17 years.
13.0 per million for girls 12-15 years.

The risk of a healthy boy needing hospital treatment because of COVID-19 in the next 120 days is 26.7 per million.
This means that for boys aged 12 to 17 the risk from the COVID vaccines for heart complications alone is much higher than from COVID. For boys aged boys 12 to 15 the rate of hospitalisation from serious heart complications from the vaccines is 3.7 to 6.1 times higher than from COVID.

Tracy Beth Høeg et al. - _SARS-CoV-2 mRNA Vaccination-Associated Myocarditis in Children Ages 12-17: A Stratified National Database Analysis_ (30 August 2021): https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1...866v1.full.pdf
(https://web.archive.org/web/20210909...866v1.full.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

Now isn't that surprising?!? Since the campaign to poison teenagers with the heart attack causing COVID vaccines, deaths among teenage boys have risen by 63% in the UK according to official ONS data.

Between 1 May 2020 and 18 September 2020, before COVID vaccines, a total of 219 15–19-year-olds died - 142 teenage boys, and 77 girls.
Between 30 April 2021 and 17 September 2021, after COVID vaccines were introduced, a total of 320 teens over 15 died - 231 teenage boys, and 89 girls.


This means that from 30 April to 17 September 2021, after COVID vaccination of teens was started, the number of teen deaths were 46% higher than the same period in 2020.
The deaths among teenage boys have increased by 63%, whereas deaths among teenage girls have "only" increased by 16%: https://theexpose.uk/2021/10/04/teen...covid-vaccine/

----------


## Firestarter

The following article shows once and for all how dangerous it is to have these experimental mRNA vaccines approved without a proper medical trial.

The official explanation on how these mRNA vaccines work is that they inject mRNA into the bloodstream that orders the blood cells to create a SARS-CoV-2 protein, which magically "teaches" the immune system to fight COVID-19.
Because these mRNA vaccines are completely new technology that were approved without proper medical trial we know next to nothing of its long-term adverse effects.

Injecting synthetic mRNA for medical purposes has been tried and failed over and over again for a variety of disorders for more than 15 years.
This failed over and over again because mRNA backfired causing the immune system of lab animals attacking the cells that were producing something alien to the body (an autoimmune disorder).

So then they had the great idea to make mRNA vaccines, speculating that injecting only a small amount of mRNA would cause less harm...
So Moderna that was founded in 2010 suddenly became a vaccine manufacturer!

Besides the mRNA technology also the polyethylene glycol (PEG) coating has never been used before in an approved vaccine.
PEG has been used in several drugs that have triggered anaphylaxis — that can cause rashes, plummeting blood pressure, shortness of breath, and rapid heartbeat. Severe allergy-like reactions that have occurred after being poisoned with the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine shouldn't be surprising: https://archive.is/RoBcJ

----------


## Firestarter

The high COVID-vaccinated Israel has experienced skyrocketing COVID cases and deaths, while the number of COVID cases and deaths in low COVID-vaccinated Palestine remained low.

The result of the great Israel COVID vaccination "Success story? Israel’s coronavirus stats are worse than all its neighbors".



> Israel’s leaders have lauded the country’s coronavirus figures: 16,667 cases, and 279 deaths as of Thursday morning. This translates to 1,929 cases per million and 32 deaths per million.
> (...)
> 
> But in Egypt and Jordan, immediate neighbors of Israel, figures are lower. They recorded 139 cases per million and 66 cases per million, respectively, and their death rates are seven per million and 0.9 per million, respectively. The Palestinians, with their 398 cases and two deaths, stand at 78 cases per million and 0.4 deaths per million.
> Syria and Lebanon, also immediate neighbors, have reported three cases per million 141 cases per million, respectively, and morbidity rates of 0.2 deaths per million and four per million, respectively.


https://www.timesofisrael.com/succes...its-neighbors/
(https://archive.is/xdj1g)

----------


## Firestarter

> Now isn't that surprising?!? Since the campaign to poison teenagers with the heart attack causing COVID vaccines, deaths among teenage boys have risen by 63% in the UK according to official ONS data.


A scientific-looking report has been published that confirms that the high amount of myocarditis cases and deaths reported to VAERS is caused by the deadly COVID vaccines...

Within 8 weeks of starting COVID-19 vaxxing innocent 12-15-year-olds there were "_19 times the expected number of myocarditis cases in the vaccination volunteers over background myocarditis rates for this age group_”.
See the graph with the rising number of myocarditis cases after they started COVID vaxxing teens in 2021.



Of the total myocarditis cases, 6 people died, of which 2 teenagers.

The myocarditis case rates for 2021 are much higher than the previous 3 years.

https://theexpose.uk/2021/10/06/repo...f-the-iceberg/
(https://archive.is/8Lyl2)

----------


## Firestarter

Some countries with very high COVID vaccination rates, experience more COVID cases than countries with low vaccination rates.



See for example Bhutan, where the extraordinary rapid vaccination rate got 64% of the population COVID vaxxed in less than a week.
You can see that this was followed by a quick rise in the number of COVID cases (whatever that means), to more than 400 cases per million.


https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/07/27...nes-dont-work/

----------


## dannno

*Finland joins Sweden and Denmark in limiting Moderna COVID-19 vaccine*

HELSINKI, Oct 7 (Reuters) - Finland on Thursday paused the use of Moderna's (MRNA.O) COVID-19 vaccine for younger males due to reports of a rare cardiovascular side effect, joining Sweden and Denmark in limiting its use.

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe...en-2021-10-07/

----------


## Working Poor

Del Bigtree has been doing some very interesting reporting on vaccines lately. The video that I am posting below is on Rumble in it he show scientist at the WHO discussing vaccine safety it is very eye opening . IMO its a must watch It is 2 hours long so many of you may have to set aside the time to watch

https://rumble.com/embed/vku2f1/?pub=9ljw9

----------


## Firestarter

In Iceland a whopping 90% of people between the ages of 40-70 and 98% older than 70 are "fully vaccinated" against COVID.

Epidemiologist Þórólfur Guðnason announced that because the COVID vaccines do not work the lockdown will continue: https://freewestmedia.com/2021/07/28...s-do-not-work/

----------


## Firestarter

The VigiAccess database of the WHO contains 2,201,851 adverse reactions to the deadly COVID-19 vaccines.
This includes 108,468 cardiac disorders.

The COVID-19 vaccines on average have more adverse effects on females, with 69% of the adverse reactions: https://theexpose.uk/2021/10/07/shoc...rth-disorders/

----------


## Firestarter

Since the experimental COVID vaccines were warp speed emergency approved, in December of 2020, more than 50% deaths were reported in the US from the COVID-19 shots alone than deaths from ALL vaccines in the entire 31 years since VAERS was started in 1990.

*From December 2020 to 2 July 2021 - 9,048 deaths from COVID-19 vaccines.
From 1990 to November 2020 - 6,145 deaths following all vaccines* recorded in VAERS.

Since then the number of deaths from the COVID vaccines has continued to rise: https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/cd...n-baby-deaths/

----------


## Firestarter

According to an analysis by Jessica Rose over 150,000 people have died in the U.S. alone after the COVID-19 jab.



Steve Kirsch (Executive Director of the COVID-19 Early Treatment Fund) argues that the massive drop in over 90 years old in Israel can only be explained by a massive amount of vaccinated dying...



> The real numbers confirm that we kill more than we save. And I would love to look at the Israel ministry of health data on the 90+ year olds where we went from a 94.4% vaccinated group to 82.9% vaccinated in the last 4 months.
> In the most optimistic scenario it means that 50% of the vaccinated people died and 0% of unvaccinated people died. Unless you can explain that to the public you cannot approve the boosters


https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/st...d-19-vaccines/


The following 8 minute video features Joseph Fraiman, Steve Kirsch, and Dr. Jessica Rose.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/KwlZU198oGpT/

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

What's the benefit? Would you get a hepatitis shot that didn't stop you from getting hepatitis?
How do you even measure the efficacy of "reducing symptoms"? Sounds about as credible as "Best pancakes in the world"

----------


## Firestarter

> How do you even measure the efficacy of "reducing symptoms"?


The supposed 2 month "medical trials" measured a "positive" PCR tests (that is scientifically meaningless) after symptoms. They excluded "positive" cases within 14 days of vaccination as "vaccinated" cases, but possibly DID count these as "unvaccinated cases" (that is at least what they did in some trials and now in real life numbers).

Then when they got some numbers to claim a 95% efficacy, they immediately stopped the placebo control group.
Now they are admitting that the efficacy isn't anywhere near 95% (at least not after only 6 months of the last jab), so we need boosters. But even though there is no evidence, the COVID jabs still prevent severe disease...

While people with the IQ of a goldfish are repeating after each other, "trust the science" and don't listen to those horrible anti-vaxxers.

----------


## Firestarter

The following isn't some rant from an antivaxxer, but the educated opinion of an expert (inventor) on mRNA technology, Robert Malone, who goes on to explain that these type of vaccines should have never been approved without proper long-term medical trials (that usually include animal trials for at least 3 years), especially as they're completely new technology that has never been used in vaccines before.
He points out that the "biologically active" spike protein being spread throughout the body is especially troubling, and "very dangerous"...





A couple of days after *Robert Malone* explained that the experimental mRNA vaccines shouldn't have been emergency approved without proper medical trials, *Wikipedia (between 14 and 16 June) removed his name as inventor of mRNA vaccines*.

According to the "independent" Wikipedia, until 14 June, Robert Malone had played a major role in inventing mRNA vaccines.



> In 1989, *Robert W. Malone*, P. Felgner, et. al. developed a high-efficiency in-vitro and in-vivo RNA transfection system using cationic liposomes, which were used "to directly introduce RNA into whole tissues and embryos", as well as various cells types. The term and idea of "RNA as a drug" is first described in this paper. [15] Then, in 1990, Jon A. Wolff, *Robert W Malone*, et. al. demonstrated the idea of nucleic acid-encoded drugs by direct injecting in vitro transcribed (IVT) mRNA or plasmid DNA (pDNA) into the skeletal muscle of mice which expressed the encoded protein in the injected muscle. These studies were the first evidence that in vitro transcribed (IVT) mRNA could deliver the genetic information to produce proteins within living cell tissue. [16][17]
> 
> The first mRNA vaccine experiments were carried out by P. Felgner, J. Wolff, G. Rhodes, *R.W. Malone* and D. Carson. P. They completed a number of mRNA vaccination studies that resulted in nine patents on mRNA vaccination with a shared priority date of March 21, 1989. One experiment documented that NEF (an HIV protein) mRNA vaccination in mice, followed by HIV challenge reduced positively stained cells by 2-fold and p24 expression was reduced by 50% at eight weeks. [18][19][20]


https://web.archive.org/web/20210614...ki/RNA_vaccine

Then on 16 June, suddenly Malone's name is completely missing from the Wikipedia text: https://web.archive.org/web/20210616...ki/RNA_vaccine

----------


## Firestarter

While worldwide daily COVID cases have been falling 24% from 19 August and 15 September, these COVID cases fell more in low vaccinated countries than in high vaccinated countries.
This once again confirms that COVID vaccines cause more harm than they prevent.
.
See for example the following drop in COVID cases in 4 low vaccinated third world countries.



> COUNTRY                 VACCINATED AT 18/9              CHANGE IN CASES 19/8 – 15/9
> SOUTH AFRICA                  19%                                                  -65%
> NIGERIA                              2%                                                   -55%
> KENYA                                4.4%                                                 -64%
> BANGLADESH                    13%                                                   -71%


http://freenations.net/most-vaccinat...ch-censorship/

----------


## Firestarter

If I understand correctly the Pfizer third COVID booster shot has been approved against the expert opinion of the FDA's advisory panel.
Here's some information on the "study" of a total of 300 people for the booster jab.

This didn't include any of the kind of people that are actually at risk from the magical COVID virus, but only 12 people over 65.
One of these 300 healthy people did suffer a heart attack 2 months after the booster. But don't worry, Pfizer honestly concluded that there was no evidence that this was related to the deadly COVID vaccine.

Naturally this "study" also didn't include a placebo group for control, because these days proper medical trials are "unethical".
So while Pfizer sort of admitted that there is no evidence of the efficacy, they simply again claimed the (disproven) efficacy from the earlier rigged trial (95% efficacy sounds oh so very impressive): https://alexberenson.substack.com/p/...-pfizer-volume

----------


## Firestarter

I can't really follow the reasoning behind the claim "_39% of Australians were left unable to perform daily activities after having the Covid-19 Vaccine_", but other than that this article exposes that the adverse effects of these mRNA vaccines are more serious than the COVID virus (of whatever strain).

1,007,479 Australians informed the health authorities of the adverse affects of the first Pfizer jab.
A whopping 37.2% reported an adverse reaction, with 0.5% even needing to see a doctor or go to hospital in the first 3 days after the jab.
6.7% of the Australians that participated in this survey (67,501 people) were so seriously hurt that they couldn't even perform daily activities (so they couldn't work, study or routine duties) for a short period after the jab.

770,864 Australians informed the health authorities of the adverse affects of the second Pfizer jab.
An amazing 56.4% reported an adverse reaction, with 1.3% of participants also needing to see a doctor or go to hospital in the first 3 days after the jab.
A whopping 21.2% of the Australians that participated in this survey (163,423 people) were so seriously hurt that they couldn't even perform daily activities (so they couldn't work, study or routine duties) for a short period after the jab.



429,723 Australians informed the health authorities of the adverse affects of the first AstraZeneca jab.
A huge 55.6% reported an adverse reaction, with 1% of participants also needing to see a doctor or go to hospital in the first 3 days after the jab.
A whopping 17.6% of the Australians that participated in this survey (75,631 people) were so seriously hurt that they couldn't even perform daily activities (so they couldn't work, study or routine duties) for a short period after the jab.



199,174 Australians (less than half from after the first jab!) informed the health authorities of the adverse affects of the first AstraZeneca jab.
26.4% reported an adverse reaction, with 0.5% of participants also needing to see a doctor or go to hospital in the first 3 days after the jab.
A still considerable 5.3% of the Australians that participated in this survey (75,631 people) were so seriously hurt that they couldn't even perform daily activities (so they couldn't work, study or routine duties) for a short period after the jab.

To put this (and the harsh lockdown) in perspective, from March 2020 to 14 September 2021 only 0.004% of the Australian population died "from COVID" (1,102 people out of a population of 25 million): https://theexpose.uk/2021/09/15/39-p...id-19-vaccine/

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Will injecting some unknown substance into my body cause me harm? How long did it take to determine asbestos was a problem? Was smoking once lauded as being healthy? Is it okay to shoot speed or heroin? Is COVID a deadly virus that needs immunization? 

Do you think your human body was developed by God? Does God need Fauchi's help?

----------


## Firestarter

Earlier posted by @BortSimpson

Before Taiwan started the COVID vaccination campaign, it had a total of 10 COVID deaths. Since starting COVID vaxxing the population, the total went up to 846 COVID deaths.

To add injury to insult (or deaths instead of the common cold) there have been 850 deaths following shortly after COVID vaccination (by 6 October, and still counting). Of course our wonderful media deny that vaccination was the cause of (all) these deaths, but they can't deny that this is more than the 836 "COVID deaths" since vaccination began in Taiwan.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2021-...s-covid-deaths

----------


## Firestarter

Nina Pierpont on 9 September published a review of several recent scientific-looking reports, to conclude that there is no evidence that the COVID vaccines actually prevent COVID disease, so shouldn't be made mandatory...

Maybe the most interesting is the study financed by the eugenics Wellcome Trust, on hospital staff members in Vietnam that were vaccinated with the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID vaccine in March and April 2021.
The entire vaxxed hospital staff tested negative for COVID-19 in mid-May 2021.

On June 11, the first positive COVID case was found, then all vaxxed hospital staff were PCR tested and 52 additional positive COVID cases were identified and another 16 cases in the next 2 weeks.
A whopping 76% of the positive COVID-19 cases developed respiratory symptoms, with 3 staff members developing pneumonia and 1 staff member needing oxygen therapy.

I couldn't find a free version of the full study (Transmission of SARS-CoV-2 Delta Variant Among Vaccinated Healthcare Workers, Vietnam, 10 Aug 2021): https://theexpose.uk/2021/09/12/thre...s-do-not-work/

----------


## Firestarter

How horrible, in Russia since 17 June the number of daily "COVID deaths" has been rising to a level much higher than before they started COVID vaxxing the Russian population (I guess the official explanation is some delta).



In another one of those strange coincidences, the number of "COVID deaths" in Russia started to rise at about the same time that they started increasing the vaccination rate...

https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/russia

----------


## Firestarter

About 5 weeks ago, Ireland announced that in a couple of days 90% of Irish adults will be fully vaccinated: https://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/...d-1180422.html


I guess it's no coincidence that Ireland also had the highest COVID-19 rate of all countries in the EU (shouldn't it be easier for an island to keep an epidemic away?): https://www.irishexaminer.com/news/arid-40694774.html


Around 30 May 2021, the daily number of COVID vaccines in Ireland was very low, at the same time that the daily number of COVID deaths was also very low...



Then when Ireland started to sharply increase the daily doses of COVID vaccines, on 16 June 2021, the daily number of COVID deaths started to rise again, leveling off to a medium number of COVID deaths.
On 8 September, the daily number of COVID deaths in 90% COVID-vaxxed Ireland again started to rise sharply (to a much higher level than the same period in 2020, before the deadly vaccines).

https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/ireland

----------


## Firestarter

Have you heard about the horrors that all of those poor, poor people in the never developing world don't have access to the depopulation COVID vaccines, like those lucky bastards in the rich countries?

Just look at poor Thailand that only in March started poisoning its population with the deadly COVID vaccines.
Even worse it took until mid-June that the Thailand COVID vaccination program took off, and they finally vaccinated a reasonable amount of poor Thais...



You could have guessed it by now, up until the end of February 2021, all through the pandemic there were hardly any COVID deaths.
But after they started COVID vaxxing much faster in mid-June 2021, boom... the number of COVID deaths in Thailand started to rise very fast (has nothing whatsoever to with these wonderful vaccines of course!).

https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/thailand

----------


## Firestarter

Theexpose doesn't really expose how important it is that the COVID vaccinated that get ill within 2 weeks after being jabbed, aren't counted as:
1) adverse reactions from the vaccine; or,
2) vaccinated COVID cases.

Instead - in the UK, like in the US - people that get ill within 2 weeks of the COVID jab, are counted as "unvaccinated" COVID cases (and hospitalisations and deaths).
The immune deficiency caused by the COVID jab within 6-8 days after the injection of course "proves" the efficacy of the COVID vaccine that naturally "wanes" as the effect of miscounting the COVID cases in the first 14 days after the jab wears off!

Even with this blatant manipulation of the data, the total number of unvaccinated COVID deaths is only 536 of the total of 1,798 COVID deaths since February 2021 (supposedly from the Delta variant).


This means that 70% of these COVID deaths  are among the COVID vaxxed: https://theexpose.uk/2021/09/05/late...ince-february/

----------


## Firestarter

You can't make this $hit up, after Israel began vaccinating their residents with the third booster COVID vaccine, COVID cases skyrocket!
See the COVID cases in high-vaccinated Israel, compared to neighbouring Palestine, Lebanon and Jordan.



While the COVID second wave followed the start of the mass COVID vaccination campaign, this third wave "peak" (it could become even higher!) follows the start of the third booster shot campaign:



> On Wednesday, Israel recorded 11,250 new Covid-19 cases with a seven day average of 9308 cases, according to the country’s health ministry.
> That’s higher than the seven day average of cases of 8624 cases on January 17, the second wave peak, only a month after the country’s vaccine program began.


.
It probably doesn't even surprise you anymore that the answer to rising COVID cases coinciding with the COVID vaccines, is... more vaccines.
Israel’s national coronavirus czar Salman Zarka explained: 


> The war is still here, and we have to continue and to explain and push all the people to get vaccinated.


https://www.news.com.au/world/corona...74da2316bd3ee1


For some reason the previous article forgets to mention that there's also a peak in daily COVID deaths...
While Ourworldindata.org doesn't show the number of daily COVID vaccines anymore. Maybe the correlation would be too revealing? According to Reuters, in the last week of August there were almost 100,000 daily COVID vaccines (that's a lot in a population of 9 million).

https://ourworldindata.org/vaccination-israel-impact


In Israel they are already preparing the masses for a fourth "booster" COVID jab, when the third COVID vaccine shot campaign only just began. The late 2021 or early 2022 COVID vaccine variant will supposedly protect even better against the COVID mutants (better than other COVID vaccines without proven efficacy?).

The “Green Pass” that Israelis got after being fully COVID vaccinated, that allows them entry into certain mass gatherings, will expire 6 months after the last COVID shot (2, 3, 4, etc).
This suggests that the fourth booster shot will already come 6 months after the third...

Salman Zarka said:



> It seems that if we learn the lessons from the fourth wave, we must consider the waves with the new variants, such as the new one from South America.
> And thinking about this and the waning of the vaccines and the antibodies, it seems every few months — it could be once a year or five or six months — we’ll need another shot.


https://www.timesofisrael.com/virus-...-vaccine-dose/

----------


## Firestarter

Reported "COVID-19 deaths" in the UK were approximately 30 times between 13 September and 10 October 2021 (post-vaccine) than the same period in 2020 (pre-vaccine). Of the people that died with COVID-19 in this period, 80% were vaccinated, and 20% unvaccinated.

From 13 September to 10 October 2021 dying with COVID were: 2,136 fully vaccinated, another 92 partly vaccinated, and only 557 unvaccinated.

https://theexpose.uk/2021/10/16/late...hs-vaccinated/

----------


## Firestarter

A recent scientific looking study found that high vaccination rates of countries are associated with more COVID cases, which is bizarrely called "_no discernable relationship between percentage of population fully vaccinated and new COVID-19 cases in the last 7 days_" (maybe this is why they included US counties)!

Israel with its high, over 60% of their population, "fully vaccinated" rate had the highest COVID-19 cases per million people in the last 7 days of all countries.
Iceland and Portugal, that both have over 75% of their population "fully vaccinated", have much more COVID-19 cases per million people than low-vaxxed Vietnam or South Africa (with around 10% "fully vaccinated").



Also across the US, some counties with high COVID vaccination rates have more COVID-19 cases per 100,000 people in the last 7 days than low vaccinated counties (this is less of a trend than with the countries).



> Of the top 5 counties that have the highest percentage of population fully vaccinated (99.9–84.3%), the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) identifies 4 of them as ‘High’ Transmission counties. Chattahoochee (Georgia), McKinley (New Mexico), and Arecibo (Puerto Rico) counties have above 90% of their population fully vaccinated with all three being classified as ‘High’ transmission. Conversely, of the 57 counties that have been classified as “low” transmission counties by the CDC, 26.3% (15) have percentage of population fully vaccinated below 20%.


.
S. V. Subramanian & Akhil Kumar - _Increases in COVID-19 are unrelated to levels of vaccination across 68 countries and 2947 counties in the United States_ (30 September 2021): https://link.springer.com/article/10...54-021-00808-7
(https://archive.md/NUse1)

----------


## Firestarter

Lee Merritt, who worked 9 years for the US Navy as a doctor, claims that with the COVID "_vaccine program we’ve ostensibly killed more of our young active duty people than COVID did_".
Merritt said that all through 2020 there were only 20 COVID deaths among all active duty military personnel.

But since the COVID vaccination began, there are many reports of tumors and over 80 cases of myocarditis (inflammation of the heart), which has a 5-year mortality rate of around 66%: https://www.globalresearch.ca/milita...id-did/5754315

----------


## Firestarter

According to the April 2021 report of the "Israeli people's committee" in January-February 2021, when the mass COVID vaccination program was started, there was a 22% increase in overall mortality in Israel.
For the age group of 20-29, the increase in overall mortality was even higher with 32%.

The biggest increase in mortality in younger people is cardiac-related.

The authors conclude that this was caused by the experimental COVID vaccines.
According to fact-checkers this is completely not true, because the "Israeli people's committee" is an unreliable organisation (or something)...

There were 288 COVID vaccine deaths reported to the committee, mostly within the first 10 days after vaccination. This number is more than 6 times greater than the official number of 45 deaths from the COVID vaccines.

The risk of dying after the second jab is even higher than after the first jab.
And even higher after a third booster shot?

The mortality rate of the Pfizer COVID vaccine is 1 in 5000 on average.
This means that by April 2021, already more than 1000 Israelis died from the COVID vaccines.

The Israeli people's committee report of adverse events related to the corona vaccine, April 2021; never has a vaccine injured so many: https://assets-global.website-files....e%20Report.pdf
(https://web.archive.org/web/20210716...e%20Report.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

I actually gave an old married couple (around 70 years old) that were recently COVID vaxxed a similar advice...



Of course it has since been denied that there was a real risk, so Israel's Health Ministry decided that people vaxxed with the Pfizer clot shots "_can exercise and carry on with their lives as usual_": https://www.jpost.com/health-and-wel...ination-681465

----------


## Firestarter

Just look at what horrible information (disinformation?) some of these anti-vaxxers have collected...

They made 2 lists, one with high vaccinated countries (with more than 50% of the population COVID vaxxed) and the second with low vaccinated countries (with less than 23% of the population COVID vaxxed) to conclude that the high vaccinated countries have much more COVID cases and deaths.
Most vaccinated countries - 1,647 COVID deaths per million (on average).
Least vaccinated countries - 427 COVID deaths per million.

In Scotland, 5,522 people have died within 28 days of being COVID vaxxed in the 6 months from December 2020 to June 2021.
Also in Scotland, from March 2020 to January 2021 (only) 596 COVID-19 deaths without pre-existing medical condition were reported. That is only 85 per month, less than 10% of the deaths per month within 28 days of the COVID jab: http://freenations.net/most-vaccinat...-vaccine-lies/
(https://archive.is/pZgnA)

----------


## Firestarter

That's quite a surprise coming from the "reputable" Reuters:
1) infected vaccinated people are just as likely to infect others as the unvaccinated; and 
2) unvaccinated that were infected with COVID are immune to new coronavirus strains (including the Lambda variant), while the COVID vaxxed aren't:




> fully vaccinated people with "breakthrough" infections may be just as likely as unvaccinated people to spread the virus to others, new research suggests.
> (...)
> 
> Among fully vaccinated people who never had COVID-19, getting a third dose of an mRNA vaccine from Pfizer (PFE.N)/BioNTech or Moderna (MRNA.O) would likely increase levels of antibodies, but not antibodies that are better able to neutralize new virus variants, Rockefeller University researchers reported on Thursday on bioRxiv ahead of peer review. They note that in COVID-19 survivors, the immune system's antibodies evolve during the first year, becoming more potent and better able to resist new variants.
> (...)
> 
> giving those individuals a third dose of the same vaccine would likely result in higher levels of antibodies that remain less effective against variants.


https://www.reuters.com/business/hea...ne-2021-08-02/

----------


## Firestarter

Another article concludes that the excess mortality in Israel in the age group of 20–49 years old could only have been caused by the deadly Pfizer mRNA COVID vaccines.

.



> The only unprecedented noticeable event in this timeframe was the beginning of the vaccination campaign in Israel, which took place in January 2021 for this age group. We thus calculated the proportion of vaccinated young adults as documented in Table 1 from January to May 2021, and observed that February and March 2021 happen to be the two months with the highest number of second doses administered among the injection months (28% of the 20–49 age group having received their second dose in each of these two months). Thus, from the data put altogether, the only event that can plausibly account for the repeated highest rises in excess deaths both in February and March 2021 is the vaccination.


.
Excess mortality from Jan-May 2020 to Jan-May 2021 in high-vaccinated Israel, England & Wales, Hungary compared to 23 medium-vaccinated European countries show that the more vaccines the more fatalities of younger people.

https://archive.md/kCpre

----------


## Firestarter

I find it surprising that even the mainstream media are now admitting that the COVID vaccines don't really prevent corona infections, like natural immunity does.
This is probably some sort of "3D-chess", with information like this being used to destroy our immune system with an endless amount of booster shots, or to extend the never-ending lockdown...

In Israel they compared unvaccinated but previously infected to the COVID vaxxed, to conclude that:

- The fully vaxxed were 5.96 times more likely to be infected and 7.13 times more likely to experience symptoms than the previously infected.
- After three months the fully vaxxed even had a 13.06 times higher risk of infection and 27 times more likely to experience symptoms than the previously infected: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-suggests.html

----------


## Firestarter

After a FOIA request, it was confirmed that the overwhelming majority of patients and deaths in Musgrove Park hospital since April 2021 were COVID vaccinated.
Total hospital admission in 2020, when the pandemic was started, was 30% lower than the years before.

https://twitter.com/Chrissy_2697/sta...63539682856964
(https://archive.is/njSBj)

----------


## Firestarter

Chile is another great success story on those wonderful COVID vaccines, by half August Chile has already given 26,723,895 COVID vaccine doses (enough to have vaccinated 70.5% of the population twice).

Because so many people were poisoned with the deadly vaccines. After a sharp drop, the number of COVID deaths rose sharply on 28 March 2021 the number of COVID deaths again rose sharply, and has remained high.



That was after a strong increase in daily COVID vaccines on 27 February, the number of daily COVID vaccines has been steadily dropping since June 28 (as expected the number of daily COVID deaths started dropping on 8 July)...

https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/chile

----------


## Firestarter

Health officials in Sweden. Finland, Iceland and Denmark have decided on a moratorium of the deadly Moderna clot shot for younger people (younger than 31?). Norway is advising men under 30 to not take the Moderna vaccine.
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is postponing a decision on Moderna’s request to approve the clot shot for Americans aged 12 to 17.

The reported reason is that (especially) young men are at increased risk for myocarditis (which causes heart attacks) after getting Moderna vaxxed.

https://www.westernjournal.com/swede...art-condition/

----------


## Firestarter

Immunocompromised people got "special" treatment and were already receiving their third Moderna or Pfizer jab, when the rest of us still had to wait.

So now the US FDA is already recommending a fourth (!) booster shot for immunocompromised adults only 6 months after they were poisoned with the third dose.

It makes soo much sense to keep "boosting" as this will further destroy their immunity (many of whom are immunocompromised by drugs in the first place), and as "_research has shown that people with compromised immune systems don’t mount an adequate immune response following vaccination_": https://www.nbcnews.com/health/healt...-says-rcna3933

----------


## Firestarter

On 13 September 2021, the 4 Chief Medical Officer’s of the UK advised to start jabbing kids of 12 years an older with the dangerous Pfizer COVID-19.
You could have guessed that suddenly the deaths (all causes) among 10 – 14-year-olds increased by 62% compared to the same period from 2015 to 2019...

From 2015 to 2019 in weeks 38 to 41,  in England and Wales an average total of 21 deaths occurred among 10 – 14-year-olds.
In 2021 in weeks 38 to 41,  in England and Wales a total of 34 deaths occurred among 10 – 14-year-olds. 34 is 62% higher than 21...

The increase was even bigger in weeks 40 (+120%) and 41 (+100%).
And not surprisingly, as the clot shots are associated with heart disease especially in young men and boys, there was an increase in deaths 83% for boys this age for this period in 2021.



There is also an earlier spike in deaths for 10 – 14-year-olds of +175% in week 34.
This couldn't have anything to do with vulnerable children being poisoned with the deadly COVID-19 vaccines the week before, as recommended by the JCVI?

In the 6 weeks before week 38 (including the 11 in week 34) in 2021, there were 29 deaths among children aged 10 – 14 years.
In the 6 weeks before week 38, there were 28 deaths among children aged 10 – 14 years on average from 2015 to 2019.
Or a negligible increase of deaths from all causes (or even decrease if we exclude week 34).

As for the necessity for jabbing  these kids, you can see that there was no increase in deaths, at least not for this age group in the 6 weeks before week 38 in 2021...
There are 15.6 million people younger than 20 in the UK, of which between March 2020 and 20 October 2021 only 64 died with COVID-19 (only 14 without other conditions): https://theexpose.uk/2021/10/28/chil...ination-began/
(https://archive.md/2o3Dz)

----------


## Firestarter

Statistics from Public Health England of 28 October 2021 show that the dangerous COVID-19 vaccines have an average negative effectiveness of -70%...

For all age groups over 30 in the UK the COVID-19 vaccines show a negative effectiveness, lowest for the 40-49 age group of -132%. Surprisingly the clot shots, according to these numbers, have a positive effectiveness of +21% for the 18-29 age group (the "youngest" group reported).

https://theexpose.uk/2021/10/29/ukhs...s-132-percent/

----------


## Firestarter

Even though there is no drastic rise in COVID hospitalisations in the US, there is a spike of hospitalisations for conditions like abdominal pain, respiratory problems, blood clots and heart conditions…

It's peculiar that so many healthy young people suddenly have been hospitalised with heart problems: https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/so...l-over-america


According to nurse Andrea, who works in a hospital in Toronto, Ontario.



> We’re seeing a surge of patients come to the hospital from the nursing homes after getting vaxed.  These poor folks, in their 80s and 90s with chronic heart and lung disease, can’t handle the metabolic stimulation caused by the COVID vax.
> (...)
> 
> _What exactly are the symptoms you are seeing in these elderly people after receiving the COVID-19 vaccination?_
> Fever, extreme chills, tremors, headache, weakness, lightheadedness, and shortness of breath are symptoms that stand out to me. Nothing too specific which makes it hard to differentiate right away whether it’s from the vax, some other underlying problem, or combination of both, especially when patients are just walking in off the street or offloading from an ambulance stretcher.


https://www.globalresearch.ca/emerge...blower/5738495

----------


## Firestarter

Have "COVID deaths" been relabeled as something else for the vaccinated?!?

There is apparently a health emergency in Western Australia (and also the rest of Australia). WA Premier Mark McGowan warned that hospitals are overwhelmed and they plan a massive investment to increase capacity in hospitals:



> Our hospitals are under enormous pressure. This is the same in [the rest of Australia]. This has been something no one has ever seen before, the growth in demand in our hospitals, why it is is hard, hard to know… There is huge numbers of people coming through the door, so we’re doing everything we can to try to manage it.


.
I could guess that the dangerous COVID vaccines have something to with it.
But I don't have to guess, but know, that the amazing COVID virus isn't THE cause, as in the brutally locked down Western Australia there have been a reported total of 1,112 COVID cases since March 2020: https://theconservativetreehouse.com...have-no-covid/

----------


## Firestarter

How could so many have died of "cardiac arrest" - 11 - at the Houston Astroworld concert?!? The vaccination passports were mandatory for Astroworld, so the overwhelming of these young people had been vaxxed with the clot shots.

It sounds unlikely to me that these sudden heart attacks could've been caused by the jabs (unless of course these people were recently COVID vaxxed).
https://odysee.com/@hugotalks:8/Astr...s--lockdown2:4

----------


## Firestarter

What's going on?!?
Some think that the large amount of professional athletes dropping "like flies" on the field recently, sometimes dying from a "heart attack", could have something to do with the clot shots.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/nKXYFhX0TzFT/

----------


## Firestarter

Let's see if I still understand, Pfizer’s "6-month clinical trial", began "_Between July 27, 2020 and October 29, 2020_", and effectively ended in December 2020, when the BNT162b2 vaccine was emergency approved, and the placebo control group were offered the experimental vaccines...
The trial effectively only started 7 days after the second shot that was given 21 days after the first injection.
So obviously it wasn't a 6 month trial.

While we were told that the vaccine is 95% effective against COVID, in reality this "evidence" is very weak, based on only 170 COVID-19 cases in 44,000 trial subjects.
In the study there was only 1 death from COVID-19 in the vaccine group, and 2 in the placebo group. This suggests a 50% efficacy to prevent COVID deaths (although statistically speaking these numbers are too small to estimate efficacy).

But then it gets worse...
There were a total of 15 deaths in the vaccine group and 14 deaths in the placebo group (all-cause mortality). This suggests that the vaccines cause deaths from other causes (excluding COVID: 14 for the vaccine, compared to 12 for placebo), but again the numbers are too small to call it anything but a "coincidence".

The conclusion can only be that these dangerous vaccines should never have been (emergency) approved: https://childrenshealthdefense.org/d...nntv-children/
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1...159v1.full.pdf

----------


## Working Poor

I am sure that whatever evidence you want to find regarding the shot can be found. Is it working good? Who really knows?
 A lot of people are saying they have been harmed. I think all vaccines are designed to take out people with certain types of genetics.

If the children on your family are stricken with learning disabilities, allergies, asthma, and your family tree has a high incidence of cancer you might want to consider that vaccine play a role. I would be willing to bet that the common denominator for all of these illness and disorders is vaccines. The Nazis extermination crew control big pharma you better know who they want to get rid of.

----------


## agitator

https://thecovidblog.com/2021/11/09/...rna-injection/

Sohrab Lutchmedial: 52-year-old Canadian cardiologist tells the non-vaxxed I wont cry at your funeral, dead two weeks after third (booster) mRNA injection

https://thecovidblog.com/category/virtue-signaling/

https://thecovidblog.com/category/bo...ths-reactions/

----------


## acptulsa

> https://thecovidblog.com/2021/11/09/...rna-injection/
> 
> Sohrab Lutchmedial: 52-year-old Canadian cardiologist tells the non-vaxxed “I won’t cry at your funeral,” dead two weeks after third (booster) mRNA injection
> 
> https://thecovidblog.com/category/virtue-signaling/
> 
> https://thecovidblog.com/category/bo...ths-reactions/


He told the truth.  When their funerals happen, the once-arrogant doctor won't be there.

----------


## Firestarter

Isn't it strange that many poor countries, with low COVID vaccination rates, have low numbers of COVID cases?!?

But many rich countries, with high COVID vaccination rates, have high(er) numbers of COVID cases: https://alexberenson.substack.com/p/...es-no-epidemic

----------


## acptulsa

Don't worry.  Spambots can't get myocarditis.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wouldn't it be great if there was a vaccine that could knock out Marxism?

----------


## Firestarter

The following study compared death rates in 2020 (pre-vaccine) to 2021 (with the start of the COVID vaccination campaign) to conclude that the total of vaccine-associated was between 146 and 187 thousand in the US alone from February to August 2021.




> Results from fitted regression slopes (p<0.05 FDR corrected) suggest a US national average VFR of 0.04% and higher VFR with age (VFR=0.004% in ages 0-17 increasing to 0.06% in ages >75 years), and 146K to 187K vaccine-associated US deaths between February and August, 2021. Notably, adult vaccination increased ulterior mortality of unvaccinated young (<18, US; <15, Europe). Comparing our estimate with the CDC-reported VFR (0.002%) suggests VAERS deaths are underreported by a factor of 20, consistent with known VAERS under ascertainment bias. Comparing our age-stratified VFRs with published age-stratified coronavirus infection fatality rates (IFR) suggests the risks of COVID vaccines and boosters outweigh the benefits in children, young adults, and older adults with low occupational risk or previous coronavirus exposure.


.
The following confirms the immune deficiency in the first week after being poisoned with the COVID vaccines.



> A re-analysis of a large real world study of vaccine effectiveness (Dagan et al 2021 (5)) suggests infectivity in vaccinated persons increases 3-fold approximately 7 days following the 1st dose of the Pfizer vaccine (17). Figure 2 in (7) suggests a similar pattern with the CoronaVac vaccine.


.
The following shows that the COVID vaccines also shed to children.



> For the unvaccinated age group 0-14, most associations between mortality and vaccination in adults are positive (among 39 r values with unadjusted two-tailed P < 0.05, 32 are positive and 7 are negative r's). This tendency for positive correlations increases from the week of vaccination until week 18 after vaccination, then disappears. It indicates indirect adverse effects of adult vaccination on mortality of children of ages 0-14 during the first 18 weeks after vaccination.


.

S.P. Pantazatos and H. Seligmann - _COVID vaccination and age-stratified all-cause mortality risk_ (October 2021): http://web.archive.org/web/202111282...plement_v2.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

"Experts" don't know why, but at the very least this shows (once again) that we don't need COVID vaccines, let alone vaccine passports.
COVID infection rates are dropping in many Asian countries.
.
Low-vaccinated India, Indonesia, and the Philippines (all 3 less than 37% "fully" vaccinated) experience fast dropping COVID infection rates.
While in South Korea (more than 80% fully vaxxed) and Vietnam (58% fully vaxxed) COVID-19 cases and deaths are rising fast: https://fortune.com/2021/12/09/covid...ilippines-why/


See the (dark red) US states with the highest percentage of US population COVID vaxxed.



See the (red) US states with the most COVID deaths. Not a perfect fit, but close enough to be suspicious.





Likewise in Germany, the states with the highest COVID vaxx rate have (on average) the highest excess mortality (that is higher than the supposed "COVID fatalities").



> The correlation is + .31, is amazingly high and especially in an unexpected direction. Actually, it should be negative, so that one could say: The higher the vaccination rate, the lower the excess mortality. However, the opposite is the case and this urgently needs to be clarified.
> Excess mortality can be observed in all 16 [states]. The number of Covid deaths reported by the RKI in the period under consideration consistently represents only a relatively small part of mortality and, above all, cannot explain the critical facts:


https://dailyexpose.uk/2021/12/06/an...ess-mortality/

----------


## RonWrightor

hxxps://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2010/10/15/2010-25110/countermeasures-injury-compensation-program-cicp-administrative-implementation-interim-final-rule

Keep in mind, you must navigate that without an attorney.  Dont bother looking for an appeals process, there isnt one.

In case anyone is interested.  Of special note is that one may file within the deadline, then amend the filing.  Something people should probably know given this is the only program available.
https://www.federalregister.gov/d/2010-25110/p-101



*SHERRIE GRABP, Petitioner,
v.
SECRETARY OF HEALTH AND HUMAN SERVICES, Respondent.*

No. 22-375V. *United States Court of Federal Claims.*
  Filed: April 6, 2022.    *DECISION DISMISSING CASE[1]*

 CHRISTIAN J. MORAN, Special Master.
 An April 1, 2022 petition alleged that Ms. Judith Grabp experienced  complications resulting in her death due to the COVID-19 vaccine. The  COVID-19 vaccine is not currently covered by the Vaccine Program. It is  instead covered by the Countermeasures Injury Compensation Program  (CICP). Therefore, any petition filed alleging an injury resulting from  the COVID-19 vaccine must be dismissed. For further information,  petitioner may visit  https://www.uscfc.uscourts.gov/coron...-announcements and direct any  further inquiries regarding COVID-19 vaccine injuries to the CICP at  1-855-266-2427 or cicp@hrsa.gov.

*MARYETTA SPELLS, Petitioner,
v.
SECRETARY OF HEALTH AND HUMAN SERVICES, Respondent.* No. 21-1898V. *United States Court of Federal Claims.*
  Filed: October 28, 2021.    *DECISION DISMISSING CASE[1]* CHRISTIAN J. MORAN, Special Master.
 A September 23, 2021 petition alleged that Ms. Spells experienced  acute cardiac arrest resulting in her death due to the COVID-19 vaccine.  The COVID-19 vaccine is not currently covered by the Vaccine Program.  It is instead covered by the Countermeasures Injury Compensation Program  (CICP). Therefore, any petition filed alleging an injury resulting from  the COVID-19 vaccine must be dismissed. For further information,  petitioner may visit  https://www.uscfc.uscourts.gov/coron...-announcements and direct any  further inquiries regarding COVID-19 vaccine injuries to the CICP at  1-855-266-2427 or cicp@hrsa.gov.

 Accordingly, this case is DISMISSED WITH PREJUDICE. The clerk shall enter judgment accordingly.
 Any questions regarding this order shall be directed to my law clerk, Annie Belanger, at (202) 357-6360.
 IT IS SO ORDERED.



(Just so you can see it in action)

----------


## Firestarter

The following is a good overview of the disastrous way the Pfizer COVID vaccine was (not) tested.
It explains that the vaccines should have never been approved as there is no evidence that they actually prevent serious illlness and death, while there is evidence that all-cause mortality increases because of the vaccine (a rise in heart attacks from the clot shots), so do "more harm than good".


They swept the expected death toll by cardiac arrests under the rug, making up some model to "estimate" that no child would die...



No less than 84% of the authors of the report on the COVID vaccines after 6 months, had direct financial ties to Pfizer.

https://www.canadiancovidcareallianc...arm-than-good/
(http://web.archive.org/web/202112202...ec-16-2021.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

Steve Kirsch did an all-cause mortality (ACM) risk-benefit analysis of the COVID vaccines based on official UK government data from 1 January 2021 to 31 January 2022, to conclude that they're "devastating".
Kirsch once again concludes that the vaccines cause more deaths than they prevent, especially for younger people.

In the following table you can see the risk benefit calculation. The interesting columns are:
D: # non-COVID lives lost due to the vaccine / # of COVID lives saved from the vaccine.
E: ACM of vaxxed / ACM unvaxed (Column C/ Column B).
For kids aged 10 to 14, 1600 vaxxed kids die for 1 kid saved from the vaccine. For a 25 years old, the vaccine kills 15 people for every person it saves from dying from COVID.


_I don't have a clue as how Kirsch would "know" the number of COVID lives saved, as no proper medical trials have been done, and no reliable (PCR) tests to decide who is infected with COVID, this is unknown..._

Kirsch earlier, on 1 November 2021, did a risk/benefit computation based on VAERS data to likewise conclude that more people die from than are saved by the COVID vaccines.



Kirsch also warns against official  that claims that non-COVID deaths are lower for the vaccine, as this could only be the result of data manipulation: https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/05/07/uk...d-be-injected/

----------


## Firestarter

Since the mass COVID vaccination campaign began, from January to May 2021, there was a 25% increase in heart-related emergency calls for people younger than 40, coinciding with the second jab.

They compared the number of these emergency calls in 2019 and 2020 in the the same period to 2021 to conclude that the clot shots, could have been one of the "potential factors": https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/05/05/is...ergency-calls/

----------


## RonWrightor

https://www.walgreens.com/businessso...d-19-index.jsp

I don't know how to embed images.  In anycase, speaks for itself.

Unexperimental
 people are 25% of the tests, and only 17% of the positives.

----------


## RonWrightor

hxxps://www.cnbc.com/2022/05/10/experts-how-to-know-if-you-have-long-covid-and-what-to-do-about-it.html




> *Does being vaccinated help prevent long Covid?*The CDC notes  that unvaccinated people may run a higher risk of developing long Covid  post-infection. *Maley says most studies so far have been “a little  mixed in terms of how strong of a protection that may provide.”*
> 
> Dr. Nisha Viswanathan,  co-director of the UCLA Health COVID-19 ambulatory monitoring program  and Long COVID program, agrees. “We know that from our early studies  that about one in three who [were] unvaccinated were exhibiting signs of  long Covid,” she says. *But now, with a mixed population of vaccinated  and unvaccinated people, researchers are seeking more clarity on who’s  still experiencing long-term symptoms.*
> 
> Covid vaccines can lessen  the severity of illness for people who become infected with the virus.  Similarly, Maley says, multiple studies suggest that vaccinated people  who develop long Covid display less severe symptoms than unvaccinated people with long Covid.
> 
> But,  he adds, *he can’t guarantee that being vaccinated would completely  protect anyone against long Covid — at least, not without further  research.*


Of course, the main symptom is fatigue that isn't related to diminished pulmonary function.  IE, cardiovascular.  You took the shot, you took the risk.  Holy $#@!, it was real all along!

----------


## Firestarter

Scott Davison, head of the $100 billion insurance company OneAmerica, said that there is huge 40% rise in deaths rates in Indiana, that mysteriously started after introduction of the COVID vaccines.



> And what we saw just in third quarter, we’re seeing it continue into fourth quarter, is that death rates are up 40% over what they were pre-pandemic.
> Just to give you an idea of how bad that is, a three-sigma or a one-in-200-year catastrophe would be 10% increase over pre-pandemic. So 40% is just unheard of.


.
Davison also told that the excess deaths are much higher than the COVID deaths, and that the increase in deaths are among relatively young "primarily working-age people": https://stevekirsch.substack.com/p/u...in-indiana-for
(https://archive.md/3GPPb)


Here Scott Davison's video can be watched: https://twitter.com/Mr_Mackei/status...474862081?s=20

----------


## Firestarter

The following report shows that the mRNA COVID vaccines "dramatically increase" the chances of a heart attack. I couldn't find the "full study" to read...



> Baseline IL-16 increased from 35=/-20 above the norm to 82 =/- 75 above the norm post-vac; sFas increased from 22+/- 15 above the norm to 46=/-24 above the norm post-vac; HGF increased from 42+/-12 above the norm to 86+/-31 above the norm post-vac. These changes resulted in an increase of the PULS score from 11% 5 yr ACS risk to 25% 5 yr ACS risk.
> At the time of this report, these changes persist for at least 2.5 months post second dose of vac.We conclude that the mRNA vacs dramatically increase inflammation on the endothelium and T cell infiltration of cardiac muscle and may account for the observations of increased thrombosis, cardiomyopathy, and other vascular events following vaccination.


.
Steven R Gundry - _Mrna COVID Vaccines Dramatically Increase Endothelial Inflammatory Markers and ACS Risk as Measured by the PULS Cardiac Test: a Warning_ (8 Nov 2021): https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1....suppl_1.10712


Vernon Coleman responds to this evidence that COVID vaccines cause dead.
https://brandnewtube.com/watch/final...DYSrjRIsT.html


The "full report" won't be published because the scientists are afraid that they lose big pharma funding!

----------


## Firestarter

I guess that if teenage boys die from the COVID vaccines, a lot more "old" people have died...
Since teenagers in the UK were poisoned with the clot shots, there has been a 53% rise in all-cause-mortality for boys aged 15-19.
See the lines with the deaths in 2020 (pre-vaxx) and 2021.



Coincidentally, the number of deaths from week 1 to 17 in both years are almost identical (170 compared to 172 boys), but after the vaccination campaign for teenagers was started, from week 18 to 52 there were 264 deaths in 2020, but (post-vaccine) 434 dead boys in 2021. An increase of deaths in teenage boys of an impressive 53%.
Even more damaging is that the boxes in the graph above show that the spikes in deaths correlate perfectly with a spike in COVID jabs for teenagers.

The spikes in boy deaths in England and Wales occured in: 1) week 23-30; 2) week 33-36; 3) week 39-46; 4. week 48-51.
There were spikes in COVID jabs in: 1) week 22-27; 2) week 31-37; 3) week 39-46; 4) week 49-51.



Also interesting is that there was also an increase in "COVID deaths" in teenage boys since the COVID vaccination campaign began, which was much lower than the all-cause-mortality though.
There were 2 boy COVID deaths from week 18 to 52 in 2020 (pre-vaxx), but 11 boy COVID deaths from week 18 to week 52 in 2021.

https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/01/16/ma...ation-in-2021/

----------


## Firestarter

In December 2021, the UK government responded to a FOIA request on the reported number of COVID deaths WITHOUT underlying causes in England and Wales. The answer was a scary 17,371 deaths (in total).
Sadly no information on Q4 2021...

The most interesting here is the rise of COVID deaths of people younger than 65 since the COVID vaccination campaign began.
In the whole of 2020, a total of 9400 COVID deaths, of which only 1549 younger than 65 (16.5%)
In the first quarter of 2021, a total of 6483 COVID deaths, of which 1560 younger than 65 (24.1%)

See the percentage of the younger than 65 dying from COVID skyrocket to almost 45% (almost triple the 16.5% in 2020) in Q2 and Q3 2021!
In the second quarter of 2021, a total of only 346 COVID deaths, of which 153 younger than 65 (44.2%)
In the third quarter of 2021, a total of 1142 COVID deaths, of which 512 younger than 65 (44.8%): https://www.ons.gov.uk/aboutus/trans...derlyingcauses
(https://archive.md/ZJgBu)

----------


## Firestarter

Mortality data from England, Germany, Austria, and Israel also suggests that thousands of COVID-vaccine deaths are mislabelled as "unvaccinated deaths” (deaths within 14 days of the jab).

See the following "unvaccinated" mortality peaks for 3 elderly age groups in England.
You notice that the "unvaccinated" mortality rises at different times, precisely the periods that these age groups were poisoned with the deadly COVID vaccines!

https://notrickszone.com/2022/01/21/...human-history/



Negative vaccine efficacy is when vaccines cause immune deficiency, which results in an increase in infections - Vaccine Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome (vaccine AIDS)...
Two jabs destroy the immune system even more than one shot, 3 is even worse. Several jabs a year is clearly genocide...

See the negative COVID vaccine efficacy in Australia (NSW), Australians are 2.2x more likely to become COVID cases if they are vaxxed.



See negative COVID vaccine efficacy in England.



See negative COVID vaccine efficacy in Scotland.

https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/01/22/va...eveloping-ade/

----------


## Firestarter

More people died in 2021 "of COVID" when we got those wonderful 95% efficacy vaccines, than in 2020...
Many countries that injected a large portion of their population with the deadly COVID vaccines, saw a huge increase in all-cause mortality in 2021.



See all-cause mortality in 2021 in England (ages 10 to 59 years).



In the US, mortality among people aged 50 to 84 went up more than 27%, or more than 470,000 excess deaths.
For Amercians aged 18 to 49 the death rates increased even with more than 40% in the 12 months ending October 2021 compared to the same period in 2018, 2019.



As all-cause mortality is higher among the vaxxed than the unvaxxed, it seems likely that the COVID vaccines are to blame.
Clickbait articles by our wonderful media have been published to convince the herd that the extraordinary wave of heart attacks among healthy young people is completely normal: https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/01/31/hi...covid-vaccine/

----------


## Firestarter

Around the world the COVID vaxxed, are infected with, hospitalised and die with COVID at higher rates than the unvaxxed.
In the UK and Scotland, the health authorities have stopped publishing on the cases, hospitalisations and deaths by vaccination status, which could very well have been done to prevent these horrible antivaxxer lockdown sceptics to make a big deal out of these wonderful vaccines causing harm.

See the death rates by vaccination status in Canada from 21 February to 17 April 2022.



See the death rates by vaccination status in England in weeks 5, 9 and 13 2022, with for almost all age groups the COVID death rate higher for the vaccinated than for the unvaxxed.



A negative vaccine effectiveness (so causing death) "against death" of -121% was recorded for 40-49-year-olds; -111% for 60-69-year-olds, -138% for 70-79-year-olds, and -166% for people older than 80.

More than half of all vaccine adverse reactions associated with AIDS since 2000 were reported to VAERS in the US in 2021, after the introduction of the COVID vaccines. The overwhelming majority of these reports blamed the immune destroying COVID vaccines.

https://expose-news.com/2022/05/15/y...d-have-a-id-s/

----------


## Firestarter

This is a far from perfect (draft report of a) study... they tried to rig the efficacy in favour of the deadly COVID vaccines, by among others, once again excluding vaxxed individuals that got ill (with COVID) or died within 14 days of the jab.
That's not even counting that it isn't a proper placebo-controlled trial, which is deemed "unethical" in the 21th century...


But the value is that it is a big study in (low lockdown) Sweden of 1.7 million individuals (1,684,958) over 9 months.
It showed that the efficacy of the vaccines quickly becomes 0, after the manipulation of the efficacy by excluding the immune suppression within 14 days of the kill shot.

Within 240 days of the jab, the vaccine efficacy is negative (that is the vaccines cause COVID).



The conclusion of the authors is that we need endless booster shots (within 240 days obviously). This will surely destroy the immune system.
The conclusion should have been that the vaccination campaign should be stopped immediately, especially as the effectiveness against severe illness became low for "_older frail individuals, and individuals with comorbidities_" (the only ones that would need the vaccines, if they would be effective).


Peter Nordström et al. - _Effectiveness of Covid-19 vaccination against risk of symptomatic infection, hospitalization, and death up to 9 months: a Swedish total-population cohort study_: https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers....act_id=3949410
https://boriquagato.substack.com/p/s...covid-vaccines

----------


## Firestarter

In a scientific-looking article published in December, it was concluded that the deadly COVID vaccines, are associated with 1% cardiac arrhythmias (heart disorders) that were so severe that they resulted in hospitalisations (and death). On top of that there were also severe adverse effects reported as myocarditis and pericarditis (other types of heart attacks).
The increased risks of myocarditis caused by the COVID vaccines is only confirmed for vaxxed people younger than 40...

.



> Of the 38,615,491 vaccinated individuals included in our study, 385,508 (1.0%) were admitted to hospital with or died from cardiac arrhythmia at any time in the study period (either before or after vaccination); 86,754 (0.2%) of these occurred in the 1-28 days after any dose of vaccine. Of those who were admitted or died 39,897 (10.3%) had a SARS-CoV-2 positive test, with 29,694 (7.7%) having a positive test before vaccination. There were 7,795 deaths with cardiac arrhythmia recorded as the cause of death (1,108 had a SARS-CoV-2 positive test).
> (...)
> 
> Subgroup analyses by age showed the increased risk of myocarditis associated with the two mRNA vaccines was present only in those younger than 40.
> (...)
> 
> Fig. 2: Number of excess events due to exposure per 1 million exposed...


.

Martina Patone et al. - _Risks of myocarditis, pericarditis, and cardiac arrhythmias associated with COVID-19 vaccination or SARS-CoV-2 infection_ (December 2021): https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-021-01630-0
(https://archive.md/BVjky)

----------


## Firestarter

In confidential documents, Pfizer has admitted that its COVID vaccine causes Vaccine-Associated Enhanced Disease (VAED):



> an expected rate of VAED is difficult to establish so a meaningful observed / expected analysis cannot be conducted at this point based on available data. The feasibility of conducting such an analysis will be re-evaluated on an ongoing basis as data on the virus grows and the vaccine safety data continues to accrue.


.
This was based on data until 28 February 2021 (so only a couple of months after the vaccination campaign began).
Pfizer had received reports on 138 people with adverse events that suggest Vaccine-Associated Enhanced Disease, of these 38 died: https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/02/03/pf...ne-causes-ade/

----------


## Firestarter

As the result of the ridiculous headlines from the mainstream media, explaining that it's quite normal for young people to suffer heart attacks and strokes, in a couple of years the brainwashed herd will think this IS perfectly "normal"...
After the start of the COVID vaccination campaign, in 2021, heart attacks and strokes increased with 70% in Scotland.

Relatively the highest increases were in "low-risk" groups, females had a higher relative increase than men, with a 74% increase in cardiovascular incidents in the week that ended 4 July 2021.



There was also a huge increase in the 15 to 44 years age group, with a 82% increase in cardiovascular incidents in the week that ended 11 July 2021.

https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/02/11/he...dults-in-2021/

----------


## Firestarter

The "reputable" German Robert Koch Institute has released data that shows that in 71% COVID vaxxed Germany, "_95.58% of the #Omicron cases in Germany are fully vaccinated (28% of those had a "booster"), 4.42% are unvaccinated_".


Is this like a "pandemic of the vaccinated"?
The dangerous moronic, omicron has resulted in a total of 124 hospitalisations of which 4 people died in all of Germany (until December 2021): http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=62769

----------


## Firestarter

According to official numbers from England, COVID vaxxed teenagers are 82 more likely to die of all causes than their unvaxxed peers.
See a comparison of death rates for different vaccination categories, for children aged 10-14 and 15-19 years.





Between 1 January 2021 and 31 March 2022, double COVID vaccinated children aged 10-14 were 39 times and aged 15-19 4 times more likely to die with COVID than their unvaxxed peers.
Triple jabbed children aged 10-14 were even 303 times more likely to die with COVID and 82 more likely to die of all-causes than unvaccinated children: https://expose-news.com/2022/05/20/k...d-vaccination/
(https://archive.ph/lPxCi)

----------


## Firestarter

Heart attack deaths among pro-footballers were 300% higher in 2021 than the 12-year-average.



The number of deaths really started to rise in September, and continued to rise until December. Cardio vascular pro-soccer deaths are doubling every quarter.
Will we see even more?!?



This suggests that the COVID clot shots increase the chances of a deadly heart attack in professional athletes 6 to 7 times.
In 2019, 8.9 million (16%) out of 55.4 million deaths worldwide were from heart disease. A 300% increase in heart attack deaths would mean a yearly increase of roughly 27 million worldwide (a 48% increase in all cause mortality): https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/01/15/20...y-300-percent/

----------


## Firestarter

A study conducted by K. Beattie has found that in 89.84% of the 145 countries examined there was a significant increase in deaths per million labelled as "COVID-19" caused by the deadly COVID vaccines: https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/01/15/ne...uced%e2%80%8b/

----------


## Firestarter

In Australia, England, and Scotland we see the same pattern of events that the COVID vaxxed are more susceptable to COVID infections than their unvaxxed counterparts.

Doubly vaxxed Germans were more than 8 times more likely to become infected with Omicron than unvaxxed Germans.
Vaccine efficiency against Omicron in Denmark was -68.6%.

See the negative vaccine efficacy in Canada.



The only way these COVID vaccines look to prevent a COVID infection is by manipulating the data (excluding COVID infections within 14 days of the jab, or even counting them as "unvaccinated COVID cases"), but this effect "wanes" in time, and as it becomes ever more clear that the vaccines destroy the immune system, they do the booster jab trick to manipulate the data, which effect wanes, etc, etc, etc.

With each shot the immune system gets weaker and weaker, with a "pandemic" of cardio vascular disasters, neurological degradation, cancers and viral infections caused by the vaccines as the result.
The effect of the "waning" effect of the manipulated vaccine efficacy looks like a degrading immune system of about 4% per week.



Hospitals are paid to falsify COVID stats. During the first wave of COVID propaganda, more than half of so-called "COVID deaths" happened in hospitals and care homes; many of these were effectively murdered through disastrous health protocols:https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/02/17/pf...s-cause-vaids/

----------


## Firestarter

A study published on 25 January 2022 in the "reputable" JAMA once again shows, based on the US VAERS database, that the COVID vaccines cause a massive increase in myocarditis (which causes heart attacks) in young people, within 7 days of the clot shots.

The rate of myocarditis after the second Pfizer clot shot, increases with:
13,200% for boys aged 12-15 (70.73 / 0.53)
7,800% for boys aged 16-17 (105.86 / 1.34)
2,879% for men aged 18-24 (52.43 / 1.76).

The rate of myocarditis after the second Moderna clot shot, increases with:
3,099% for males aged 16-24 (56.31 / 1.76)
1,568% for men aged 25-29 (24.18 / 1.45).

The Pfizer data was taken from the following table in the study.



For some reason the authors of the study "forgot" to calculate how much the actual increase was, like the Dailyexpose did...
The rate of myocarditis among girls, young women also increased substantially after the clot shots.

See some excerpts from the study.



> The rates of myocarditis cases were highest after the second vaccination dose in adolescent males aged 12 to 15 years (70.7 per million doses of the BNT162b2 vaccine), in adolescent males aged 16 to 17 years (105.9 per million doses of the BNT162b2 vaccine), and in young men aged 18 to 24 years (52.4 and 56.3 per million doses of the BNT162b2 vaccine and the mRNA-1273 vaccine, respectively).
> (...)
> 
> Symptom onset of myocarditis was within 7 days after vaccination for 947 reports of individuals who received the BNT162b2 vaccine and for 382 reports of individuals who received the mRNA-1273 vaccine.
> (...)
> 
> Long-term outcome data are not yet available for COVID-19 vaccine–associated myocarditis cases.


https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/02/25/fd...13000-percent/

----------


## devil21

I'm just gonna leave this here

https://twitter.com/CinCen07/status/1530397524833488899

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I'm just gonna leave this here
> 
> https://twitter.com/CinCen07/status/1530397524833488899


Oh look.  A blatantly obvious goal admitted right in front of our faces.  Now might be a good time to start hanging these people by their entrails.

----------


## devil21

> Oh look.  A blatantly obvious goal admitted right in front of our faces.  Now might be a good time to start hanging these people by their entrails.


Turns out the twitter vid is slightly edited (shoulda known  ) but Bourla's full statement can still be construed to mean roughly the same, given the rest of the big picture.

----------


## Firestarter

> Turns out the twitter vid is slightly edited (shoulda known  ) but Bourla's full statement can still be construed to mean roughly the same, given the rest of the big picture.


Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla was talking about making 23 of its medicines available to 45 low-income countries at a "not-for-profit" price. That sounds sort of "philanthropic".
Only when you consider that many of these medicines have adverse effects, could I make this into something of the level of wanting to reduce the population with 50%.

If I understand correctly, the following is what he said. Cutting that off after "on the planet"... is the kind of trickery that gives the fact debunking checkers the credibility they don't deserve.




> Right now, it’s about making a dream happen. When I took over, my entire leadership team made some plans for the next five years. One of them was *by year 2023, we would reduce by 50% the number of people on the planet who cannot afford our medicines*.


http://web.archive.org/web/202205251...ot-profit-cost

----------


## Firestarter

After the start of the COVID vaccination campaign in England, suddenly in March 2021 there was a huge increase in ambulances after emergency calls for cardiac or respiratory arrests. The average expected number of in emergency ambulances rose suddenly in March by about 50 per day (a 30% rise).
During the winter 2021-22 the amount of daily emergency ambulances surged from 400 calls to an unprecedented more than 500 per day.



Not very surprising, there was also a peak in (excess) deaths around the same time in late May 2021.



In Western Europe there was a surge in non-COVID mortality a little earlier than in the UK, beginning in April / May 2021.

https://dailysceptic.org/2022/02/25/...heart-attacks/

----------


## BortSimpson

> Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla was talking about making 23 of its medicines available to 45 low-income countries at a "not-for-profit" price. That sounds sort of "philanthropic".
> Only when you consider that many of these medicines have adverse effects, could I make this into something of the level of wanting to reduce the population with 50%.
> 
> If I understand correctly, the following is what he said. Cutting that off after "on the planet"... is the kind of trickery that gives the fact debunking checkers the credibility they don't deserve.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/202205251...ot-profit-cost


I wonder if they have a backlog of these shots that they can't sell and so they're trying to get rid of them at cost.

----------


## Firestarter

> I wonder if they have a backlog of these shots that they can't sell and so they're trying to get rid of them at cost.


The bigger picture is that they are now implementing even more complete censorship - under the guise of "online safety".

The problem they are now facing is that the longer the plandemic is continued, the more convincing some of these "conspiracy theories" become, that were ridiculed in 2020 but turned out to be accurate predictions of what was to come.
I guess that we can all agree that if there were 95% effective vaccines the "pandemic" would be over, at least in the high vaxxed civilised world. It is sort of strange that there hasn't been much of a COVID pandemic in dirt poor Africa that didn't completely lockdown the economy and has low vaccination rates...

I fear that they are planning a next pandemic, with a virus mortality rate much higher than 0.1% (something like ebola).
And as long as the internet isn't completely censored, it will never work.

Some of these terrible antivaxxer lockdown sceptics are arguing that these wonderful untested mRNA COVID vaccines, alter DNA, destroy immunity, and cause infertility.

----------


## Firestarter

In Germany, health insurance claims show that COVID-19 vaccine deaths are hugely underreported, by a factor of 14. While the official number is 2,255 deaths, the health insurance numbers show that the true death toll is close to 31,254 deaths.

In the first 7.5 months of 2021, the German health insurance company BKK Provita counted 224,360 vaccination adverse reactions, for almost 11 million clients.
Andreas Schöfbeck of BKK stated in an interview (translated from German).



Based on these data, there are a whopping 2.05% of COVID vaccine adverse reactions registered in the BKK billing system for only 7.5 months, while the official numberse are (a still very high) 0.29%, or 7 times lower for the whole year (2021).



Excess all cause mortality in 2021 jumped from negative levels (blue) to positive (orange). That is the opposite of what you would expect if the vaccines were effective...

https://boriquagato.substack.com/p/g...e-effects-data
(https://archive.is/Nc37P)

----------


## Firestarter

In Canada, on average the double COVID vaxxed's immune systems have degraded with 74%  and the triple booster vaxxed have lost 73% of their immune system. In other words the COVID injections are causing Vaccine Acquired Immuno Deficiency Syndrome (VAIDS).
The double vaxxed are 3.8 times more likely to be infected with and 3.3 times more likely to die of COVID than the unvaccinated population.
The triple vaxxed are 3.7 times more likely to be infected with and even 5.1 times (!) more likely to die of COVID than the unvaccinated population.

The following chart shows the COVID case-rates by vaccination status in Canada per week from 31 January to 27 February 2022. The case rates for both the double and triple COVID vaxxed are much higher than for the unvaxxed.



Based on these numbers, the following graph shows the negative COVID vaccine effectiveness in Canada. From the week ending 6 February to the week ending 27 February:
The real-world COVID vaccine effectiveness for the double vaxxed dropped from -221% to -276%;
The COVID vaccine effectiveness for the triple vaxxed dropped from -198% to -270%.



The vaccine effectiveness in causing COVID deaths is even worse, suggesting that genocide has been THE objective of the COVID vaccines all along.
The following chart shows the COVID death-rate by vaccination status in Canada from 31 January to 27 February 2022.

https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/03/20/go...-have-a-i-d-s/

----------


## Firestarter

The problem with these COVID vaccines is that the vaxxed COVID rate is higher than the unvaccinated rate, which results in a negative vaccine "efficacy", in other words the vaccines cause COVID because of destruction of the immune system (sometimes called vaccine AIDS).

See how the COVID vaccine case rates are getting worse and worse by week compared to the unvaxxed COVID rates, in England (from week 3 to week 12, 2022).



See how the COVID vaccine case rates are getting worse and worse compared to the unvaxxed COVID rates, in Canada (from 31 January to 27 February 2022).



See how the COVID vaccine case rates are getting worse and worse compared to the unvaxxed COVID rates, in New Zealand (from 6 January to 24 February 2022).

https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/04/01/di...-have-a-i-d-s/

----------


## Firestarter

A not yet peer-reviewed study shows that mRNA vaccines - Pfizer and Moderna - had “no effect on overall mortality” (even though the vaccine deaths were 3% higher). While it is claimed that these vaccines significantly reduce the COVID deaths, mortality of other causes increased by 17% and cardiovascular deaths (heart attacks) increase by a whopping 45%.



The paper's authors put the full spin on these devastating results, instead of arguing that the COVID vaccination campaign has to stop immediately, they argue that the adenovirus-vector COVID vaccines - AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson - significantly reduce overall mortality.

Bizarrely claiming that these vaccines significantly reduce non-COVID deaths with 62% and reduce cardiovascular death (heart attacks) with 93%! The only way they could have achieved results like this is by including adverse affects of the COVID vaccines within 14 days, as "unvaccinated COVID deaths": https://dailysceptic.org/2022/04/09/...al-data-finds/

----------


## Firestarter

In April, Steve Kirch wrote an open letter to Christi Grimm (Inspector General of the HHS), who argues that the corruption of and hiding safety signals by the FDA, CDC, and NIH "needs to be investigated".
See some excerpts.
.



> How can the CDC miss such obvious safety signals such as more than a 1,000-fold increase in the rate of reported pulmonary embolisms? If it wasn’t the vaccines causing this, then we clearly have a new public health emergency. The CDC claims there are no safety signals. They are lying.
> (...)
> 
> More than 10 independent methods estimate that over 150,000 Americans have been killed by the COVID vaccines, yet the CDC says that it hasn’t found a single death due to Pfizer or Moderna.
> (...)
> 
> The rate of myocarditis is much higher than the CDC is telling people and they know it. I personally know of at least 4 independent places where the rates of myocarditis are approximately 1 in 100. The CDC claims that myocarditis is rare, but cites the VAERS “reporting rates” which are meaningless.
> If they did calculate the number based on their own methodology, the number would be in excess of 40 meaning that the incidence rate is 40 times higher than the reporting rate.
> (...)
> ...


https://ragnarforseti.substack.com/p...to-christi?s=r

----------


## Anti Globalist

Looks like there's been a lot of case of Sudden Adult Death Syndrome lately.  Anyone wanna bet the vaccines are responsible for that?

----------


## Firestarter

It's a great mystery what could have caused this sudden rise in heart attacks after the clot shots were emergency approved.

In the UK, the number of ambulance call-outs for heart attacks rose with some 50% in 2021/2022 (after the COVID vaccination campaign started), compared to the previous years.
It went from roughly 2000 per month (of which 350 younger than 30) to more than 3000 per month (of which more than 600 younger than 30).



Also see the number of myocarditis reported to the US VAERS suddenly rising.

https://expose-news.com/2022/06/06/n...d-vaccination/

----------


## Firestarter

> Looks like there's been a lot of case of Sudden Adult Death Syndrome lately.


Please tell me this is a joke!

To explain the sudden rise in unexpected sudden deaths in young people, they have invented a new "SADS" syndrome (Sudden Adult Death Syndrome). Urging people younger than 40 being urged to get their hearts checked.
Maybe there are other explanations, but I do consider the clot shots a prime suspect...

In England, the mortality rate for 18-39-year-olds in January 2021 was 67.7 deaths for the unvaxxed, compared to 119.9 deaths per 100,000 years for the "partly vaccinated".

In Scotland there was a 67% increase in the number of heart attacks suffered by young adults. See how this has been steadily rising since May 2021 for age 15-44.



Also see the rise of ambulances age 15-44 in  Scotland in 2021, after introduction of the clot shots, compared to the 2018-2019 "historical average" in Scotland.

https://expose-news.com/2022/06/09/c...eath-syndrome/

----------


## Firestarter

One of the theoretical problems with vaccines (in general), is that people with a good immunity don't need them (as their immune system can handle viruses), whereas people with a weak immunity couldn't possibly benefit from a vaccine (as their immune system can't handle an infectious disease regardless of vaccine).

On 3 December 2020, AstraZeneca CEO Pascal Soriot said that people with immune deficiencies (the only ones that have anything to fear from COVID) should not be poisoned with COVID vaccines (obviously to promote some other pharmaceutical product).



> Like if you have an immune disease, lupus, or some other immune condition, you cannot – or multiple sclerosis, you can’t be vaccinated. So, there are millions of people in the world that will need a protection that cannot be coming from a vaccine.


https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/04/20/im...en-injections/

----------


## Firestarter

A video (without a report?) about 769 athletes collapsing from heart attacks during games from March 2021 to March 2022, with an average age of 23 years.
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...just-23-video/

----------


## Firestarter

The majority of COVID cases, hospitalisations and deaths from 14 February to 29 May 2022 in Canada have been in the triple, booster COVID vaxxed...

Of the 4,954 COVID deaths in Canada from 14 February to 29 May 2022: 3,796 were vaxxed, of which 2,487 deaths in the triple, boosted vaxxed. The unvaxxed population accounted for only 23% of all COVID deaths.



From 14 February to 29 May 2022, Canada recorded 25,332 vaxxed COVID cases in hospital, of which 12,373 hospitalised for the triple, booster vaxxed, while the unvaxxed population accounted for only 22% of all COVID-19 cases in hospital.

From 14 February to 29 May 2022, Canada recorded 376,451 vaxxed COVID cases in total, of which 227,154 cases in the triple, booster vaxxed, while the unvaxxed population accounted for only 12% of all COVID-19 cases.

So you can see that the third booster jab is very effective... if mass murder is its objective: https://expose-news.com/2022/06/15/v...ada-since-feb/

----------


## orafi

Every vaccine that isnt a placebo is 100% risk. There are ZERO benefits. You cant catch a virus and viruses arent out there to kill you. Its a big lie.

----------


## Firestarter

> Scott Davison, head of the $100 billion insurance company OneAmerica, said that there is huge 40% rise in deaths rates in Indiana, that mysteriously started after introduction of the COVID vaccines.


I've earlier posted about the CEO of One America insurance company warning that deaths among working people were up 40% after introduction of the deadly COVID vaccines.
One America is relatively small compared to Lincoln National, the fifth-largest life insurance company in the US, which reported an impressive 163% increase in death benefits paid out in 2021.

In 2019, Lincoln National paid out in death benefits a little over $500 million; $548 million in 2020; and $1.4 billion in 2021!
If the average annual salary covered by group life insurance is $70,000, this is about 20,647 deaths of working adults, or at least 10,000 more deaths than normal for just this one company. If there are 4 larger companies this would be (much) more than 50,000 additional “non-pandemic-related” deaths.

In a press release, Lincoln National explains the $41 operating million loss to “non-pandemic-related morbidity” and “unusual claims adjustments”.

https://healthimpactnews.com/2022/fi...cine-mandates/

----------


## Snowball

Superstars Justin Beiber and Celine Dion come down with mysterious illnesses after vax, cancel tours. 

https://www.globalresearch.ca/will-t...vid-19-vaccine

----------


## Firestarter

> Maybe this has absolutely nothing to do with the immune destroying COVID vaccines, but unlike CNBC I do consider this a serious possibility. But how in earth can anybody believe that this is really caused by (ending) the lockdown and mask wearing?!? CNBC does mention vaccines... insinuating that these strange outbreaks have really been caused by NOT vaccinating (they do NOT know however if less children were indeed vaccinated)!
> I hate to point out that this is exactly what you would expect after poisoninging billions of people with immune destroying "vaccines".
> 
> CNBC reported on 10 June:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Influenza, Respiratory syncytial virus, adenovirus, tuberculosis and monkeypox are among a number of illnesses to have spiked and exhibited strange behaviors in recent months.


Pfizer-vaccine-immune-deficiency-cover-up

----------

